# Electric bike after a couple of months



## Old timer (21 Jan 2010)

I`m a member of an electric bike forum and quite frankly although there are some reasonable members there is an elitist undertone. So that`s why I asked if I could post on here (Cycle chat) and Shaun kindly let me use this special interest forum.

After purchasing this bike http://www.uksportimports.com/catal...7.html?zenid=6e9d0818470489cb76321f38663bb675
I`ve been told that it is possibly rubbish. Well! E Bikes I don`t know but push bikes and engineering I`m OK on.

The fit and finish is superb, 36V 250W motor is powerful and nicely progressive.It has an ali frame. I`ve added a set of full SKS 65mm mudguards, a Blackburn handlebar mirror , some basic lights( that I use even in daylight) and various other bits and bobs. I just absolutely love the thing(I`m 65 BTW) it has brought a whole new meaning to my cycling. The good thing about this model is that I can have pedal assist where the hub motor assists me until the crank gets a fair amount of momentum and then if i want to go faster I`m on my own. I can turn everything off and with no drag from the motor it`s like a normal MTB although a bit heavier than normal or can operate it from a twist grip throttle on the right hand bar with no pedaling at all( reserved for when the battery goes flat or I`m knackered although I have used it to balance power on climbs I haven`t needed it in an emergency.)
I stuck a Brooks flyer with rear springs saddle on it and it is now much more comfortable. I`ve never run the battery completely flat as I only use it local but i reckon that the battery is at least good for 20miles and probably a lot more if you do some of the work.
What I have discovered is that a lot of the parts seem to be used on cheaper and much more expensive bikes so paying a lot of money isn`t going to get you something worth that much more. Out of interest we picked up a 24V 200W small 17" frame E bike for my wife from sportshq for £399 (like mine it is Li-ion technology) and she is now hooked and we share time together rather than solo riding. It`s the best £400 we`ve spent on a hobby type of thing.(it`s great because I can buy bits and pieces)
Anyway, dinner is calling but I will report back as the miles go on.

BTW I have also just fitted an E bike kit to my Evans MTB and will report on my findings shortly. This time I went for a front wheel drive kit to keep things simple. Feel free to ask any questions and I`ll do my best to answer them or point you to where you might get help. There are people who have lots legs and were struggling with cycling and have got a second chance now with an E bike.

You can legally ride one at 14 years old with no registration, road tax or insurance.

Be back soon

Dave


----------



## trickletreat (21 Jan 2010)

Hello Dave, this makes good reading. I haven't looked back since buying an electric bike, just helps out when you need it and keeps, or gets you cycling. I have now moved the motor and bits onto my trike, and use it daily.
I have tried to join pedelecs, but I can't register, they have blocked my email address and don't reply as to why. Shame really as I met a few of the regulars at the "tour de Presteigne" electric bike weekend. There is a great deal of knowledge on that forum, but alot goes over my head.
Happy cycling and look forward to hearing how you get on.
Nigel


----------



## Old timer (21 Jan 2010)

trickletreat said:


> Hello Dave, this makes good reading. I haven't looked back since buying an electric bike, just helps out when you need it and keeps, or gets you cycling. I have now moved the motor and bits onto my trike, and use it daily.
> I have tried to join pedelecs, but I can't register, they have blocked my email address and don't reply as to why. Shame really as I met a few of the regulars at the "tour de Presteigne" electric bike weekend. There is a great deal of knowledge on that forum, but alot goes over my head.
> Happy cycling and look forward to hearing how you get on.
> Nigel


Hiya Nigel

Well, I`ve tried to post reviews of my bikes on pedelcs but they never seem to appear.


----------



## Old timer (22 Jan 2010)

This is the bike we got for my wife http://www.thesportshq.com/cyclamatic-power-plus-ebike-lithiumion-battery.aspx

Quite a small frame (17") but she fits well on it and loves it and has no problem keeping up with me.

Dave


----------



## Old timer (22 Jan 2010)

trickletreat said:


> Hello Dave, this makes good reading. I haven't looked back since buying an electric bike, just helps out when you need it and keeps, or gets you cycling. I have now moved the motor and bits onto my trike, and use it daily.
> I have tried to join pedelecs, but I can't register, they have blocked my email address and don't reply as to why. Shame really as I met a few of the regulars at the "tour de Presteigne" electric bike weekend. There is a great deal of knowledge on that forum, but alot goes over my head.
> Happy cycling and look forward to hearing how you get on.
> Nigel



People on that forum were saying that "was it right that the selected few makers that support the site should be able to post amongst the man in the street user" Although I must say that the guy from wisper bikes (one of the expensive group) seems to be very even minded and friendly.


----------



## Old timer (22 Jan 2010)

*My Alien kit*

The site is here http://www.alienbikes.co.uk/

They sell made up bikes and kits. My kit was the 36V 250W front wheel hub kit.

The company is very friendly and my dealings with Jim are all you could wish for.
No problem fitting the wheel into my elderly Evans forks, you need around 100mm minimum between legs and my forks were spot on. I had to file out the drop outs a touch to get the rather large spindle in along with the supplied washers that have a tab to prevent the spindle from turning but in my case the two flats on the spindle were a nice tight fit. You get supplied a double skin wheel(black and ali) which doesn`t match my rear single skin all ali rear wheel but it`s not that noticeable. Next I fitted the pedelec sensor( pedal assist) you are supposed to fit it between the chain wheel and the bottom bracket( two piece, one is the sensor that goes under the BB securing ring and the other is a plastic ring with several magnets on that slides up the spindle) so as it spins the magnets pass the sensor and transmit your speed etc. to a controller. Well, unless I wanted to loose my small third ring I decided to fit it on the opposite side and it works just as well but you have to fit the magnet ring in reverse.
You are supplied a pair of brake levers that have a small micro switch inside so that the slightest braking action cuts the power (makes sense) I opted to just fit the left hand lever for the rear brake because my levers have the rear gear changer lever fixed to them and although i resited the front changer lever(that probably won`t get used now) I wanted to keep my rear gear change lever where it was( even more important is trying to get all that and a right hand twist throttle on the bars) they do offer a spring return thumb lever as well.
So! with that sorted out I then fitted the supplied new rear rack that has a section for sliding the battery in from the rear and leaving the top just like a normal rack. Very good quality rack that was easy to fit. In the seat end of the new rack sits the controller and as you push the battery in some slots in the bottom of the battery engage with pins in the controller and make contact, you can then lock the battery in place. There is no ignition key switch like my other bike and it is just a rocker switch which means that if you kleave the battery on and don`t lock your bike then someone can ride it away with electric power (I`m gonna look into fitting a key switch)Now you bring all the wires from the pedelec, brakes and front wheel hub along the frame and into the controller from below and screw on a plastic lid (water tight) charge the battery and away you go. sounds like a 5 minute job but in reality and to do a good job I spread mine over a few days. My kit cost £450 delivered from the UK but I noticed a kit on E bay that looks identical for £100 less but was pushed towards Alien because of the backup.
Next post


----------



## Old timer (22 Jan 2010)

A word about the pedal assist.

On my Powertrek Dynamo bike there is a flick switch on the bars. One position is pedal assist off and you can freely pedal or if you like you can use the twist thottle as and when to help boost you along. Positon two is pedal assist on + throttle. Now this might seem a contradiction! why would you want pedal assist and twist throttle? the sensor senses when your crank is going fast enough to leave you alone and reduces the power, now you come to a hill and want to maintain speed and by using the throttle the power will come back in (provided your not exeeding 15mph) at that speed you are on your own.No pedaling and using throttle gives you a rest. Sounds a bit quirkie but in practice on the road it allows me to more or less ride in top gear even up slight hills and maintain a good average.I`m not very fit and my computer tells me I`m averaging about 14mph generally.

Now the pedal assist (pedelec) on the kit works differently. It gives preference to a fast moving chain wheel. So when you come to a hill and drop a gear for the climb it cuts in and helps you, some people say that they prefer that but I can get assistance anytime on my dynamo bike by using the throttle. So now this system drops the assistance when your chain wheel slows down so in my case i get loads of assistance as i move off and go through the gears till I hit the higher gears and start to pedal slowly when it drops off power and so slowly I start to loose momentum, drop a couple of gears and in comes the power as my chainwheel speeds up and so on and so on (illogical to me) So what I`ve done with the kit bike is to disconnect the pedals assist wires and balance the power on the throttle. I can move off easily in a low gear and pedal till I need help and then just twist if required.
I reckon that the front wheel drive hub of the kit (which is 36V 250W) can drive me along in top gear easily at 20mph (well it certainly feels like 20mph) perhaps it`s me getting more fit.
So I think the kit front wheel hub might just have the edge in power but you have to think more about what you are doing whereas the Powertrek tends to just leave you alone and balance things out and you drop a gear as and when you need to. It`s a matter of getting used to knowing just when to change gear for the power band.

What ever, they certainly open up the road and hardened cyclists use them for commute and arrive at work a lot fresher than they used to. I reckon a person with a 20mile each way commute, used sensibly will do it on a full battery, some people with a longer commute have either a second battery or a second charger at work.

When you consider the cost of a kit then I reckon my wifes £399 bike was very good value.

Dave


----------



## trickletreat (22 Jan 2010)

Your kit option sounds spot on, I like the idea of the battery being locked to the rack, mine is loose in a pannier. Mine is not a speed machine, the motor gets me and trailer up to 15mph quickly, and then its over to me. There are two power levels, which can help manage the batter.
Its a high torque steel geared Heinzmann motor, which is great in the mtb for steep off road tracks..really amazing what it will get you up.

The extra power is useful on road when pulling the trailer with my daughter in it, especially when windy.

Steve at Electricmountainbikes.com emailed me last night to say that the 'Tour de Presteigne" is going ahead this year. Its worth a visit to see all the options in one place,nice area to cycle aswell.http://www.tourdepresteigne.co.uk/


----------



## Davidc (22 Jan 2010)

Do these systems have regeneration (ie charge the battery when going downhill or slowing down)?


----------



## Old timer (22 Jan 2010)

Davidc said:


> Do these systems have regeneration (ie charge the battery when going downhill or slowing down)?


No! the alien doesn`t, I believe there are some bikes already built that have it(there might be a kit that has it) the last time I read about that was that the hubs then become quite complicated and I think they have had some teething problems. I`ve no doubt that that feature will become the norm one day soon though.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Old timer (22 Jan 2010)

trickletreat said:


> Your kit option sounds spot on, I like the idea of the battery being locked to the rack, mine is loose in a pannier. Mine is not a speed machine, the motor gets me and trailer up to 15mph quickly, and then its over to me. There are two power levels, which can help manage the batter.
> Its a high torque steel geared Heinzmann motor, which is great in the mtb for steep off road tracks..really amazing what it will get you up.
> 
> The extra power is useful on road when pulling the trailer with my daughter in it, especially when windy.
> ...



I would fancy that trip but it`s quite a distance from me in north norfolk. You never know though

Dave


----------



## trickletreat (22 Jan 2010)

Davidc said:


> Do these systems have regeneration (ie charge the battery when going downhill or slowing down)?



The Bionx kits offer regeneration when braking and going down hill.When set to max regeneration, it acts as a lock as well. Complex system and costly, does not match heinzmann for grunt on steep inclines either.

I don't think you get much extra battery life in real conditions either. If the reason to use a kit is to get back into cycling , you will find your fitness soon improves and as such you use less assistance from the motor, therefore extending use.


----------



## totallyfixed (22 Jan 2010)

Am I on the wrong forum


----------



## Old timer (22 Jan 2010)

totallyfixed said:


> Am I on the wrong forum




This is where Shaun told us to post E bikes stuff while he decides if there is enough traffic for it`s own forum.


----------



## chris667 (23 Jan 2010)

It's interesting, anyway. I quite fancy an electric bike.


----------



## snailracer (7 Apr 2010)

trickletreat said:


> The Bionx kits offer regeneration when braking and going down hill.When set to max regeneration, it acts as a lock as well. Complex system and costly, does not match heinzmann for grunt on steep inclines either.
> 
> I don't think you get much extra battery life in real conditions either. If the reason to use a kit is to get back into cycling , you will find your fitness soon improves and as such you use less assistance from the motor, therefore extending use.


Regenerating systems do not have a mechanical freewheel, which makes unassisted pedalling hard work, as the motor "drags" slightly even when regen is disabled.


----------



## allen-uk (1 May 2010)

Dave: Bit of sideways thinking:- do you NEED to buy the full 'electric bike', or is it available in kit form. 

Just struck me because my ordinary bike has all sorts of modifications to allow me to ride it easily (I've only got one leg), and while I COULD transfer all of them to a new bike, if it's easier the other way, i.e. putting a motor-hub on a wheel, fitting a 'throttle' device, and some sort of battery carrier, maybe it's worth considering.

Or maybe I'm missing other essential differences between the full electric bike and my own?

Allen, London.


----------



## palinurus (1 May 2010)

I've certainly seen plenty of home-builds and conversions in A to B magazine over the years so it can be done. There are a number of kit type packages available but I don't know much about them or which have UK distribution.

This US site has a number of examples- I don't know how up to date it is.

http://www.bicycle-power.com/diykits.html


----------



## allen-uk (1 May 2010)

Thanks, palinurus. Having read the whole thread a bit more thoroughly (first time round I let my keenness get in the way of reading) I think the DIY approach is probably beyond me, and if I had to enlist the local bike shop (nice bloke) the price would mean that there wouldn't be a saving.

So, I think I've convinced myself to buy a readymade version.

When you're buying the bike from a dealer such as the one you used, Dave, can you specify the higher-capacity battery and thus get longer range?

And how do you stop the battery from getting nicked? Not that Norfolk is a hot-bed, but NW London (where I live) certainly is, and if it's not nailed down....


Allen.


----------



## Old timer (2 May 2010)

allen-uk said:


> Thanks, palinurus. Having read the whole thread a bit more thoroughly (first time round I let my keenness get in the way of reading) I think the DIY approach is probably beyond me, and if I had to enlist the local bike shop (nice bloke) the price would mean that there wouldn't be a saving.
> 
> So, I think I've convinced myself to buy a readymade version.
> 
> ...



Allen

You probably need to speak to me by phone so that I can run through all the points, send me a private message with a landline number if you want. If not! just shout and I`ll do my best to answer on here.

Dave


----------



## Mark_Robson (2 May 2010)

Is 36kg an average weight for an electric bike?


----------



## allen-uk (2 May 2010)

Dave:

Before I take you up on that _very_ kind offer, perhaps we could try a few basic questions on here, mainly to save LOADS of your valuable time in putting me straight on the basics!

a) Starting on hills. I've only got one leg, which isn't a problem once I'm moving, and not a problem starting off on flat(-ish) ground, but IS a big problem on a hill. Would an electric bike help, or rather would it get me from zero to mobile without draining the battery completely?

 Riding in the rain. A guy on the electric bike forum recommended Juicy Bikes, which look fine, but there is a caveat on their site against riding them in the rain. How true is this, or is it just covering backs?

c) Similarly, this one caught my eye:
http://www.juicybike.co.uk/sport.asp
Does that battery system look powerful enough to you? I'm a dunderhead when it comes to watts and volts (electric drills have always puzzled me).
I think I need the bike to help carry me on journeys of a maximum of 20 miles, often _far_ less, and much of the time my leg(s) can do the work.

d) How feasible is it to carry a spare battery?

Info: I'm about as old as you (early 60s), not very fit, 5'10" (used to be 5'11" - what happened?), ride my manual bike occasionally, but not regularly, very heavy (17+ stone). 

e) I really have abandoned the idea of converting my own bike. It was (without all the disabled add-ons) only about £150, so not an expensive machine although it's done me okay, and looking at the various clever bits on proper electric bikes (like the micros on the brakes that cut the power, and so on), I think I'm safer sticking with an off-the-shelf model.

f) Tyres. I note on the various pics of electric bikes that they all seem to have those 'tractor' tyres usually found on mountain bikes. My bike used to have those, and when I switched from them to (I think the name was) City Slicks, I found I needed 20% less effort to pedal! So are the chunky tyres essential for electric bikes because of the power that goes through them, or can you use 'ordinary' tyres?

g) Accessories, or rather transfers from my bike to an electric one. I have a few things which are essential to amputee riding: a Gravitydropper saddle, which takes the place of the existing seat-post; a crank-shortener, which bolts onto one crank and lets you position your pedal in a shorter position; pedals themselves, just big platforms with 'terror pins'. Any problems with moving bits from bike to bike?

That will do! Answer those for me, and I'll be very grateful, and I think I'll then have enough basic knowledge to move from total beginner to just beginner.

Thanks, Dave.


Allen, NW London.


----------



## allen-uk (2 May 2010)

Mark: don't know, absolute novice, but the bike I was looking at on this site:
http://www.juicybike.co.uk/sport.asp
has an alleged weight of 22kg!

Allen.


----------



## Old timer (2 May 2010)

Mark_Robson said:


> Is 36kg an average weight for an electric bike?




No, more like 24-28


----------



## allen-uk (2 May 2010)

Dave: I've only just seen your thread on the electric bike's forum about your current problems, and the last thing I want to do is to add to them by hassling you - so if you'd rather stay away from the computer/keyboard for a while, I shall quite understand.

Priorities, right?

Allen.


----------



## Old timer (2 May 2010)

allen-uk said:


> Dave:
> 
> Before I take you up on that _very_ kind offer, perhaps we could try a few basic questions on here, mainly to save LOADS of your valuable time in putting me straight on the basics!
> 
> ...



Batteries normally lock in position and most have an ignition key.

Dave


----------



## Old timer (2 May 2010)

allen-uk said:


> Dave: I've only just seen your thread on the electric bike's forum about your current problems, and the last thing I want to do is to add to them by hassling you - so if you'd rather stay away from the computer/keyboard for a while, I shall quite understand.
> 
> Priorities, right?
> 
> Allen.



I`m OK Allen.


----------



## trickletreat (2 May 2010)

Hi Allen and Dave,

I've only just stumbled across this thread again. Hope I can help some.

Allen, you mention starting on hills, I think you would find a throttle controller handy, i.e twist and you are away, that way you would not have to start pedalling to gain assistance, and get your balance and momentum faster, and more safely...so throttle control over pedelec. 

I agree with Dave on your other questions. If you have a specific bike in mind that you would like converted, then Steve at http://www.electricmountainbikes.com/ is very helpful and reasonable. With your specific requirements he can build up a bike on a one off basis, without braking the bank.

The kits he uses are mostly transferable, he built me an electric mountain bike, used for over 1000miles all weathers towing my daughter to school. I then moved the kit to a trike...again used for 1000 miles, all weathers. Its now back on the mtb again. The refitting was very straight forward, if you can take a back wheel off a bike fitted with a derailleur, take a handlebar grip on and off and use zip ties or velcro, then you can fit a kit yourself. Even easier if you have a front wheel kit.

Have you considered an electric recumbent trike? Great for stability, no problem stopping and starting on hills...and dead easy to tow a trailer.

Happy to help if I can.
Nigel


----------



## buggi (2 May 2010)

a battery???? is that errm... cheating???


----------



## Mycroft (2 May 2010)

great thread!

I'd love an electric bike. My knees have been playing up since last year and i REALLY want to go touring, but I'm starting to worry that big miles won't be possible (health is not the best) so electric would be great.

the only thing holding me back would be the touring angle, I have no idea if the electric outlet on caravan sites would charge an e bike, would anyone have any idea?

I'm off to read some of those links, and start plotting about the spare MTB out in the shed!!


----------



## tiswas-steve (2 May 2010)

Is it me or is this like luke skywalker going over to the dark side ?


----------



## trickletreat (2 May 2010)

Mycroft said:


> great thread!
> 
> I'd love an electric bike. My knees have been playing up since last year and i REALLY want to go touring, but I'm starting to worry that big miles won't be possible (health is not the best) so electric would be great.
> 
> ...



Yes you can recharge on a caravan hook up, also if you already have a bike, but don't want it to shout ELECTRIC BIKE, then look at Steve's latest conversion using a Gruber assist, concealed in the seat tube, with compact battery.http://www.electricgoatbikes.com/

What is really important in all this, is firstly , consider if the electric assist will start/keep you cycling, how much you can afford...you really must try a few rather than deciding what you think you want, from what you read.
Nigel


----------



## Old timer (2 May 2010)

buggi said:


> a battery???? is that errm... cheating???



Well for some people on our E bike forum it`s an E bike or sit indoors looking out of the window. Still I suppose they said that when the horse was pushed aside by the car


----------



## allen-uk (3 May 2010)

Old timer said:


> Still I suppose they said that when the horse was pushed aside by the car



My grandfather was an early cyclist (1880s/90s), and in his diary he proudly writes that his bike had neither brakes nor mudguards.

He would have thought gears were a right cop-out, and the notion of electrically assisted machines would probably have done for him. (As it was, India done for him in 1915, so I never had a chance to find out).


Allen.


----------



## Mycroft (3 May 2010)

tiswas-steve said:


> Is it me or is this like luke skywalker going over to the dark side ?



some of us aren't 19 any more.


----------



## Mycroft (3 May 2010)

trickletreat said:


> Yes you can recharge on a caravan hook up, also if you already have a bike, but don't want it to shout ELECTRIC BIKE, then look at Steve's latest conversion using a Gruber assist, concealed in the seat tube, with compact battery.http://www.electricgoatbikes.com/
> 
> What is really important in all this, is firstly , consider if the electric assist will start/keep you cycling, how much you can afford...you really must try a few rather than deciding what you think you want, from what you read.
> Nigel



WOW!!

I was all ready to reply to you "I don't care what the bike looks like.. blah blah"

but first clicked on the link!! thats a pretty neat feat of engineering cos it just looks like a "normal" bike. I'm kinda lost for words 

{just seen the price!! thats ruled that one out then}

I've been thinking about this (e bikes) for a while now, but the distance limit versus weight seems to be the problem, and solving those adds cost.
the old - light weight, distance (quality) or cheap - ratios pick any two.

I'm capable of 30/40 miles loaded and really want to move up to being capable of 50/60 miles without feeling like death the next day. I'd like to go bicycle touring for the adventure/scenery not the physical "challenge"

so it comes down to a motor/battery capable of 60/70 miles on one charge on a fully loaded/self supporting tour. and somehow I've always felt thats just not a possibility .. YET.

I've had a run of bad health this year as well, and just haven't been able to get the miles in, and find now that when i do, my knees are a problem, even just pootleing along - where they weren't last summer - (same bike)
It gets me down sometimes TBH and the thought of some electric assist puts a grin back on


----------



## potsy (3 May 2010)

This is the one I'd get if I was in the market for one,just over 13kg and looks great-
http://road.cc/content/news/6449-worlds-lightest-electric-bike

View attachment 6269


----------



## allen-uk (3 May 2010)

There's always a danger in discussions like these of getting into an expensive vs. cheap debate – Dave alluded to the ever-present elitism in his first post.

It usually resolves itself into a fashion-conscious vs. couldn't-give-a-toss-what-it-looks-like (or what it costs, for that matter) argument, which doesn't actually get anybody anywhere.

My bike (once memorably described in these columns as a pile of shoot) does me okay. It gets me around. My 'disabled' accessories cost several times the price of the bike! Most fashionistas in the cycling world wouldn't be seen dead on it, or even near it.

And I think a sensible (i.e. my) attitude to electric bikes follows the same philosophy, that is, horses for courses. If you want an average bike with a top speed below 20 mph and a range of 20-ish miles, then it would be silly to spend £1.5K and more on a wizzy-wizzy top-of-the-range model. Spend half that amount and buy a spare battery!


Life really does get easier when you get older and less bothered...


Allen.


----------



## trickletreat (4 May 2010)

Here is a youtube link to show the gruber assist in a bike...


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQi5XHi5NXs


----------



## allen-uk (5 May 2010)

Thanks for the Youtube link, Nigel. That is an impressively NEAT bit of kit, and would probably please even the purists!


Allen.


----------



## trickletreat (5 May 2010)

allen-uk said:


> Thanks for the Youtube link, Nigel. That is an impressively NEAT bit of kit, and would probably please even the purists!
> 
> 
> Allen.



You are welcome Allen. The main reason for posting it was so that you could see what Steve is like. I have dealt with him for almost two years now, and he is a one man band. Great advice, very helpful, even when Royal Mail broke my bike, he managed to get his suppliers to send him duplicate parts and then delivered the bike personally...North Yorks to Solihull.{ He was passing, but did not have to bother}

If you phone him he will take the time to work out the best priced option available, and is great for advice gained from hands on experience.

Nigel


----------



## raindog (9 May 2010)

trickletreat said:


> Here is a youtube link to show the gruber assist in a bike...
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQi5XHi5NXs



Fascinating stuff. Do we have details of exactly how that works? If I understood rightly, the motor is up in the seat pillar? But how does the drive get down to the bb spindle?


----------



## trickletreat (12 May 2010)

raindog said:


> Fascinating stuff. Do we have details of exactly how that works? If I understood rightly, the motor is up in the seat pillar? But how does the drive get down to the bb spindle?



Here is a link re fitting; other links are then available for all the other info.

http://www.gruberassist.com/english/product/technology/

Rode one at the Tour de Presteigne, and was impressed, as was my wife.


----------



## raindog (13 May 2010)

Thanks for the link.
Superb bit of design - love it!


----------



## nichos (26 May 2013)

Hi, new here.

Thank you for all info. Same here with bad luck with a couple of E.Bike forums.

As in the last 4-5yrs I find difficulty in mounting & dismounting my bike (old age), after searching, a short test ride on one & deliberating, 3 weeks ago I bought this "Pro Rider - E-Wayfarer Electric Folding Bike 2013 model".

It had to be this perhaps ridiculous size/shape for ease of getting on & off, my wife can use it & ease of manhandling in confind spaces.

The almost straight handlebars are painfull on arthritic hands but el.wiring prohibits changing to the inverted raicing one I used on the old bike.

It has limited suspensionon front forks & is hard or the backside riding our bumpy roads despide the the three layers of cilicon seat covers I added.

What is this "rear servo assisted drum brakes" & how it works?, the Northumpton seller could not enlighten me. I wonder if I can change a worn out shoe?.

I can not compare with other e.bikes, but this one with the slightest of pedaling the rear hub motor drives me along according to the el.batton speed selected..

I have not yet found the relationship between the el.button speed & its Shimano 7speed gear selections.

Riding on the flat is disconcerning that the pedalling has "no bide" & my feet are free wheeling on air aimelesly. Perhaps when I find a hill will have more use pedalling.

I also found forgetting the electrics ON when pushing it through gates or restricted space & the slightest touch on the throttle it shoots forward scrabing knucles & fingers. There is no way to separate throttle from pedalling power, so I devised a small simple bracket on swivel to restrick the throttle turning or free it if neeed to use it, which I have no need to do so far.

Is there a way of attaching fotos here?.

On the whole it made me cycle again & now slight headwind or slight uphill is no problem.

I would like to see a sectional cutaway picture of a hub motor, anyone seen one? ....nick


----------



## Humphrey (16 Jul 2013)

I have got an electric bike, and it is the best thing that I have bought. I am just getting back into cycling after years away, I have had it for about a month and already covered 200 miles. Never thought I would enjoy it so much!

I have a colleague at work who is a hardened road biker, but after trying it, said he would seriously consider getting one for commuting to and from work.


----------



## BlackPanther (10 Aug 2013)

A few years ago I injured my knee playing squash. After visits to the doctors/specialists and getting an MRI I was told that my knee wasn't going to get better due to loss of cartilage. Unable to get my regular dose of exercise I started cycling to work, but suffered a bit of pain if I did 3 or 4 days on the trot. After a bit of research I bought an electric bike, an AlienOcean 'Aurora' which technically is illegal for road use, but looks like a legal machine http://www.alienbikes.co.uk/page7.htm I soon found that, yes E-bikes can help out on the uphills, but it's all too easy to rely on them all the time. The Aurora was a 'cheap' e-bike (compared to other more popular makes) and the actual parts used were a tad cheap, but it did the job. However, due to the added weight it was a struggle without the assistance. Plus the range was always a bit of a worry, and of course with an e-bike there's far more that can go wrong, and they're far slower than a road/recumbent bike.

I'd say the e-bikes definitely have their place, but if you're of a reasonable fitness, and prepared to put in the effort and build up your fitness, 'normal' biking is a better solution. After a couple of years regular cycling (100+miles a week) my knee has improved due to the extra muscle taking the weight off my knee. Also, my recumbent bike/trike further reduces the stresses whilst giving a much better speed for the same effort of a road bike.

Buying an e-bike was, in my case an (expensive) mistake. However, if you have a disability/injury, or are getting on in years and the only way you can cycle is with electric assist, then of course it's far better to use an e-bike than to not ride at all.


----------



## Phil Fouracre (14 Aug 2013)

Hi all - just found this site and signed up. Particularly interested in this thread, as I bought a pedelec about a year ago. Some comments resonate with me, couldn't log on to peddlecs site, also, seemed a tad, dare I say it, elitist! Interesting to read comments so far, for and against. I can only praise the one I bought, a BH Emotion Neo, absolutely fantastic. Recovering from a very bad accident, my wife suggested buying it for physio, was't sure, but, now a complete convert. Only problem I can see is, not wanting to return to 'normal' bike if and when fully recovered. Comments about cheating, I find hilarious, and inordinately stupid - how can anyone know an individuals situation and requirements. Mods to mine, for comfort, were suspension seat post and beloved Brooks saddle, also fitted better 
quality tyres than those fitted (Schwalbe marathon plus) also added slime, belt and braces! Multiple power settings means that I can adjust to suit terrain and how I feel at the time. As I'm using it for physio I am trying to use as little power as possible, until I need it. Best range I have achieved at the moment is about 50k plus. As with everything else, 'horses for courses' If you think it's for you then just do it! A well satisfied convert


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Sep 2013)

It is good to see so much traffic for this subject. Some people think it is not "proper" biking but I think if it gets you out of the house it is fine. Another attitude is that it is for only old, invalid or unfit people.

But I find mine great fun. I also have a Trek Lexa SL, a Koga World Traveller 29 and 2 Kickbikes and certainly dont come under the aged old or unfit.

My Electric bike is a Tonaro Enduro and Jannie my partner has a Tonaro Compy. They have been excellent value and we use them mostly on cold Winter morning to get out on the farm tracks. Sometimes it is nice to have a bit of help to just coast along.

Not unfit, fat, old or invalid. But still an Electric bike user.





Great for cold morning tours









I think an Electric bike section would be a good edition.

Steve


----------



## thebigcountry (2 Dec 2013)

Best thing to do if your on a budget is to get a good motor (magic pie system 3 is a good, inexpensive motor). If you shop around you can get the motor for about £800 or under. Then you can buy a good bike, something light, something quality and fix the motor on yourself (or get someone to do it). You can get a really good ebike that way for under 2 grand id say, just depends how much you can afford.


----------



## thebigcountry (2 Dec 2013)

steveindenmark said:


> It is good to see so much traffic for this subject. Some people think it is not "proper" biking but I think if it gets you out of the house it is fine. Another attitude is that it is for only old, invalid or unfit people.
> 
> But I find mine great fun. I also have a Trek Lexa SL, a Koga World Traveller 29 and 2 Kickbikes and certainly dont come under the aged old or unfit.
> 
> ...



I agree. They are awesome, electrics are necessary for myself to get around my land and work or I wouldnt manage and end up having to take the jeep which wouldnt keep me fit lol. The great thing about them is if you go for a spin you can go say 50 mile instead of 20. You can go that extra distance because you have more energy to do so. I find them safer, because when your struggling up hills etc too much, your not in as much control of your bike as you are on an electric, cruising up it and keeping an eye on the traffic. They are safer in many ways.


----------



## deanpap (18 Jan 2017)

This thread was started 7 years ago  We bought this one "Yak 2" last November and it is not bad actually. For that price, the quality was actually quiet good!


----------



## tommaguzzi (29 Mar 2017)

I recently converted my commuter to electric although i still use my regular road bike for pleasure. What i can't understand is the amount of negitave comments i get from both cyclists and non cyclists like think i'm cheating or something.
I mean i was considering a twist and go scooter before i converted my bike and if i was using one of those i know no one would say anything.


----------

